# Msm



## Richard S. (Apr 13, 2002)

Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane is an organic source of sulfur and is utilized in connective tissue formation.      i used to arm wrestle a lot till some economy sized fellow tried to tear my arm off. since then my left shoulder nags the hell out of me for hours after class even to the point of costing me sleep. i know ,i know tylenol, advil, naproxen,etc. been there done that. arthritis patients have been singing the praises of this stuff for a while, so i gave it a shot. that was 2 months ago and now im doing more LOTS more with no i mean NO pain. so if anybody else out there has a persistent joint injury (i know theres more than a few) you might wanna try this stuff. any GNC or health supplement shop should carry it..........


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> 
> *Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane is an organic source of sulfur and is utilized in connective tissue formation.      i used to arm wrestle a lot till some economy sized fellow tried to tear my arm off. since then my left shoulder nags the hell out of me for hours after class even to the point of costing me sleep. i know ,i know tylenol, advil, naproxen,etc. been there done that. arthritis patients have been singing the praises of this stuff for a while, so i gave it a shot. that was 2 months ago and now im doing more LOTS more with no i mean NO pain. so if anybody else out there has a persistent joint injury (i know theres more than a few) you might wanna try this stuff. any GNC or health supplement shop should carry it.......... *



I'm definitely gonna try that stuff out.  Now if they'll just come up
with something that will cure recurrent tennis elbow, I'll be a 
happy camper.  I could bring back tennis elbow arm wrestling an
8 yr old.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 14, 2002)

Richard:

I received the entry you posted on my guestbook.  Would love to talk to you more in-depth concerning Hapkido and the arts in general.  We have the same zip code, so we can't be too far apart.  I tryed to send an email through this site, but your profile wouldn't allow me to, so I figured this would be the easiest way to reach you.  If you like, drop me a line at wdparsons@hotmail.com 

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------

